# Trump’s ATF Wants to Slash Gun Regs, Defend Second Amendment



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears that Trump is trying to prove reliable on his promise to be pro-2nd. I like it.



> ATF backing off gun control





> The number two official at the ATF, Ronald B. Turk, submitted a report calling for the deregulation of gun silencers and a lifting of a import ban on semi-automatic rifles, both of which are popular with sport shooters.
> 
> Turk said the report was intended to "promote commerce and defend the Second Amendment."
> 
> ...


Trump's ATF Wants to Slash Gun Regs, Defend Second Amendment » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

It's a good start. Now we just need to repeal the NFA and the GCA.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Egyas said:


> It's a good start. Now we just need to repeal the NFA and the GCA.


That would be awesome.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a good start, law bidding citizens need the ability to be able to defend our freedom.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And install National CCW reciprocity!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, isn't that a refreshing change of pace! A government agency that trusts it's citizens and defends the Constitution.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the NRA has Trump's ear - they were big supporters in every way for Trump during the prez campaign .... you can bet the congressmen that are up for re-election - both DNC & GOP are pushing their pro & con agendas BIG time .... you don't a Trump EO on the issue - that's just more bouncing ball crap for the future - run it thru Congress and tag it onto some bill that has to get overwhelming GOP voting - lock it in once & forever ....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A good start would be to dump a ton of useless regulations.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> the NRA has Trump's ear - they were big supporters in every way for Trump during the prez campaign .... you can bet the congressmen that are up for re-election - both DNC & GOP are pushing their pro & con agendas BIG time .... you don't a Trump EO on the issue - that's just more bouncing ball crap for the future - run it thru Congress and tag it onto some bill that has to get overwhelming GOP voting - lock it in once & forever ....


To your point about congressman up for re-election pushing agendas, remember Joe Manchin from WV. He of the "Manchin-Toomey" gun control bill in 2013 and 2014. The prick was eager to try to take gun rights then, and now you can find him on Fox News and places speaking about working with the GOP on issues. WV please vote that fake POS out of office.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

What I would really love
1) National Recip - however Id like gun owner education and qualification to be MUCH more stringent. 
2) To go off #1, a CCW (with a NICS check and fingerprints) should also be good enough for a BG Check - in Ohio a CCW doesnt need a NICS check for a BG Check
3) Total abolition of the NFA wont happen due to DD/MG but removing AOW/SBR/SBS and Silencers should happen - and remove Strykers and M18 Smoke/M14 Therms off the DD list as well as non-explosive/thermobaric weapons (14.5s, 23s, any KE only weapons)
4) Deregulate all importation bans - how is a Semi AK made in China/Russia deadlier than one here in the US?
5) Bring back "kitchen counter" FFLs for Importers/MFG
6) Eliminate 922(r) in its entirety
7) Review C&R and also add MGs to that like the Maxim, GP28, Mg34, etc
8) Eliminate excise tax on ammunition produced by FFL6s

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I would sure like to see some reasonably priced sealed tins of 7.62x54R and some Moist Nuggets to go wit it again....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Those bureaucrat whores will assume any position for money and power.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

http://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/do...the-white-paper-on-firearms-regulations/2325/

Read the ATF White Paper on the regulations.

The ATF is sick and tired of dealing with suppressors. Costs too much time and paperwork controlling an item everyone wants.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> http://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/do...the-white-paper-on-firearms-regulations/2325/
> 
> Read the ATF White Paper on the regulations.
> 
> The ATF is sick and tired of dealing with suppressors. Costs too much time and paperwork controlling an item everyone wants.


Not only an item that everyone wants, but an item that everyone should be able to buy over the counter without a background check. I am sure that not having a background check for suppressors would be "a bridge too far" (very good flick by the way) for the idiots though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Not only an item that everyone wants, but an item that everyone should be able to buy over the counter without a background check. I am sure that not having a background check for suppressors would be "a bridge too far" (very good flick by the way) for the idiots though.


A 4473 is more than enough, I'd say.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> A 4473 is more than enough, I'd say.


I would venture to say that a 4473 is not even necessary. Buying a suppressor is not going to do you any good if you can not pass the background check to get the firearm to put it on. I do not believe that background checks are required in many European countries when an individual buys a suppressor.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's a very stupid one. As an FFL I can order, purchase and sell a firearm through out the nation. Walk into a store do a paperwork swap and walk out the door, again nationwide. AKA FFL to FFL transfer. BUT if I want to take a gun from my business and transfer to it me personally. You guessed it, I have to do a 4473 and background check MYSELF. 

Everyone wants a CCW permit holder to not have to background check. Well how about a fricken FFL. 

The whole background check isn't working like it's suppose to anyway. With all the gun shows, Armslist and other website's and with people selling guns privately what's the point. Besides when is the last time anyone has been prosecuted over a illegal background check.??


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> What I would really love
> 1) National Recip - however Id like gun owner education and qualification to be MUCH more stringent.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I cannot imagine any, . . . ANY, . . . "gun owner education and qualification" program, list, course, . . . etc. that could not some day, when the winds of politics change, . . . become the Kalifornistan that we have on the west coast. "It's for the kids" has them one day soon having to go through a background check for 100 .22 LR rounds, . . . only one gun a month, . . . NO mail order ammo, . . . ugh !!!

Personally, . . . I have no qualms whatsoever, . . . if a CITIZEN of the US wants a gun, . . . and has the cash, . . . let him/her buy it. And I would include that all the way up to a quad ma deuce on tracks.

It is simply a question of responsibility.

When one is arrested for a gun crime, . . . or a crime involving a gun, . . . or even "other" deadly force, . . . put them in jail, . . . long term, . . . weld the door shut.

We have to get in this nation to a point of requiring personal responsibility, . . . and if it takes building more prisons, . . . re-establishing the chain gang, . . . it does not matter to me, . . .

I could continue the rant on tossing illegals off welfare, making deadbeat dads make license plates for a living (or deadbeat moms) etc, . . . but I'll just leave it at personal responsibility. Quit giving out participation trophies attached to EBT cards.

Rant off.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Number one on my wishlist, albeit for the Supreme Court not the ATF, is to find all of the BS anti 2A laws in places like kalifilornia and other states to be unconstitutional because they restrict our rights. I live in WA state and we will remain under attack due to the idiotic politics of the pugent sound region. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> And install National CCW reciprocity!


 @Urinal Cake Why would I want to limit my 2nd Amendment rights?

*Rancher*


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

azrancher said:


> @Urinal Cake Why would I want to limit my 2nd Amendment rights?
> 
> *Rancher*


How would your license be limited?
It would be expanded! Ie California would have to honor your license, similar to your divers and marriage licenses.
AZ you are LIMITED now aren't you? See what would happen if you went to NYC with your gun and permit....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Awesome potential start. I am going to put a suppressor on order when I get home next week and start the process. Almost a year to get one.
My current SBR is at 6 months and waiting....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Red Lion,
You are correct
A person can go into a gun shop in Scotland and buy a suppressor, and walk out.
In fact, some properties require one for hunting.
A lot of used guns are for sale with one attached.

Our laws are way past due to be changed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> Red Lion,
> You are correct
> A person can go into a gun shop in Scotland and buy a suppressor, and walk out.
> In fact, some properties require one for hunting.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I had heard something about the Netherlands were another nation that allowed citizens to walk in a buy without any background check.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A more comprehensive list of changes from the ATF Deputy:



> 1.Allow/facilitating gunshow-only dealers to apply for an Federal Firearms License
> 2.Reform the process of classifying ammunition as "armor piercing handgun ammunition" to allow manufacturers to produce new armor-piercing rifle ammunition while maintaining the exemption for SS109/M855, as well as an acknowledgement that many rounds not classified as "armor piercing" will still penetrate body armor.
> 3.Work with the State Department and Trump Administration to import surplus C&R US service arms for sale to the American public.
> 4.Allow greater flexibility to the ATF to grant FFL/SOTs permission to transfer post-86 machine guns to other FFL/SOTs working for DoD agents and in the film industry.
> ...


Summary of LEAKED ATF White Paper & Analysis: NFA-Free Suppressors, Shouldered Braces, and Armor Piercing Ammo, Oh My! - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> How would your license be limited?
> AZ you are LIMITED now aren't you? See what would happen if you went to NYC with your gun and permit....


In Arizona we don't need no stinking permit to carry a weapon, either concealed or in the open, so having Cali, or NYC honor my carrying of a weapon would mean I would have to get a permit, which is an infringement on my 2nd Amendment rights.

Or they can just honor that AZ trusts it's gunslingers.

I will never go to NYC ever again, and after I pissed off my sis in law, I don't think I am welcome in CA either.

*Rancher*


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The law should be simple,. US Citizen, non felon, you can own and carry. If you commit crime, while using said weapon, you do the time. Simple.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

azrancher said:


> In Arizona we don't need no stinking permit to carry a weapon, either concealed or in the open, so having Cali, or NYC honor my carrying of a weapon would mean I would have to get a permit, which is an infringement on my 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> Or they can just honor that AZ trusts it's gunslingers.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, I see.:tango_face_wink:
But I don't think this would make you get a permit for your state, just ifin' you were gonna leave it and carry.
But I reckon you ain't planning to cut and run anytime soon.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Ahhhh, I see.:tango_face_wink:
> But I don't think this would make you get a permit for your state, just ifin' you were gonna leave it and carry.
> But I reckon you ain't planning to cut and run anytime soon.
> View attachment 38697


Right. Just get a Utah out-of-state permit (or othr easy to get cheap permit) and be able to carry int he other 49.

Those of us that had to jump through the flaming hoops in libtard states like Hellinois here and already spent a mint getting our damned permit. I would LOVE to be able to just get the Utah OOS ot similar instead, and stick it to those ass-hats in Shitcago that made our's such a PITA to get.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No conceal carry permits from any other state are recognized here in massachusetts.

Remember this is libtardia, just like commiefornia and the others.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

"&#55356;&#57276;The Spirit of Massachusetts is the Spirit of America!&#55356;&#57270;"


Bull. Crap.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

azrancher said:


> @Urinal Cake Why would I want to limit my 2nd Amendment rights?
> 
> *Rancher*


Personally I agree with Urinal Cake. To many idiots out there that don't know how to handle a firearm. Mandatory training should be part of it. I know in some states that is the way it is. Heck, even with training there is still to many idiots concealed carrying. Wasn't there just a bad shooting at a Walmart leaving a shoplifter dead? I think there should be the initial training but also an annual training requirement. Law enforcement and Military trained excluded.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> To many idiots out there that don't know how to handle a firearm. Mandatory training should be part of it. I know in some states that is the way it is. Heck, even with training there is still to many idiots concealed carrying. Law enforcement and Military trained excluded.


I believe training should be mandatory in the school system, I think if you are going to be gay, then proper application of makeup should be mandatory in the school system, I think everyone should be taught to go grocery shopping and learn to cook, I think everyone should be taught how to kill and clean an animal, I think everyone should be taught about stranger danger. I disagree that LE and Mil should undergo additional training, training to kill a perp, or kill an enemy combatant are not the same skills needed in WalMart.

I believe everyone should be taught to ride a horse.

/rant

*Rancher *


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That should make the Commies boil and seethe; YAY! Please keep it up President Trump!


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

A few weeks ago this kind of stuff would be what fairy tales are made of. Amazing what a new administration can do.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im looking forward to being able to suppress my rifles, I already have ringing in my ears that never goes away and putting anything on or in my ears gives me massive ear and head aches. 

Suppressors will cut the noise down 30 decibels and would allow me to shoot without my ears or head hurting more.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

1. Allow no state to interfere with the 2nd amendment; if its not at the federal level it doesn't belong at the state or local level - period.
2. National reciprocal ccw so long as one can pass a suitable online exam and actual shooting test in front of a certified instructor.
3. Elimination of background checks and wait periods for ANYONE willing to register as a "gun owner" and thus document they own a firearm (not all their firearms just one - it thus gets noted on a state drivers license they are a gun owner and no longer need a background check or wait period).
4. Carry without a permit, use a gun in a crime, etc - expect a lifetime probation/parole sentence that will include your permanent loss of the 2nd amendment. (this is to give cops teeth with gangs). Lets face it that is where the violence is and there needs to be some teeth their to lock em up and toss away keys.


----------

